# Icone Finder Disparue-HELP



## Eliot360 (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut à Tous ! 

Je lance un grand grand APPEL AU SECOURS !!

Voilà, j'ai voulu changer l'icone du finder via LiteIcon (une sorte de CandyBar moins bien et gratuit). Ça n'a pas marché. J'ai donc essayé de le changer à la source, en allant dans le dossier où se trouvant dans le finder evidemment...

J'ai commencé par mettre le nouvel icone dans ce dossier. Ça ne marchait pas. J'ai ensuite SUPPRIMER l'icone d'origine. Toujours rien.

J'ai redemarré. Plus d'icone Finder. La panique. Je l'ai re-téléchargé, remis dans le dossier. En vain. 

Et depuis 2 mois, j'ai plus d'icone finder...Il marche encore mais est invisible.

AIDEZ MOI S'IL VOUS PLAIT !!


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Qu'entend-tu par "J'ai donc essayé de le changer à la source" ?


----------



## Eliot360 (7 Décembre 2011)

Merci 

Dans ce dossier : /system/library/coreservices/dock.app/contents/resources

Je mets une capture d'écran en PJ. 

L'icone du Finder est bien là dans les ressources mais n'apparait pas comme tu pourras le constater...

(La fenetre d'informations Finder a été ouverte à partir de l'icone Finder se trouvant là : /system/library/coreservices/)

Voir la pièce jointe 81072


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2011)

Ok, j'ai vérifié chez moi, et apparemment il te manque un fichier finder128.png

Ce que tu peux essayer :
- copier le fichier finder.png sur ton bureau.
- le dimensionner en 128x128
- le renommer en finder128.png
- le remettre dans le dossier /system/library/coreservices/dock.app/contents/resources
- redémarrer


----------



## Eliot360 (7 Décembre 2011)

Oh la vache ça a marché ! 

Je te remercie mille fois, j'y croyais plus du tout là !! 

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir repondu clairement et aussi vite ! 

Jpeux le passer en Resolu.


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2011)

De rien.


----------



## Romzinho (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le meme soucis. Mais en tant que boulet qui se respecte, j'ai une question :
Comment le dimensionner en 128x128 ?

Merci beaucoup


----------

